# Whats the best time of day to inject Buserelin?



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hiya

Just wondered if anyone has recommendations as to the time of day best to inject myself with Buserelin?  

I am due to start D/R on tuesday coming whilst taking Provera to ensure my AF comes the following week but I really don't know when is best.  

Any comments greatfully recieved    

Thanks x x x
Kel


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi

I was adivsed by my Clinic to inject buserelin in the evening by 8pm and then to keep it at the same time throughout my treatment. I take mine at 7pm.

Hope this helps. 

Best of luck and babydust to you!!!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

the nurses suggested evening to me as you have to inject at the same time so it means at the weekend you dont have to get up early! I do mine at 7pm and perhaps in the morning I might be a bit too bleary eyed to do it properly! the only slight problem we have found is at the weekend we have had a couple of occaisions where we've gone out for dinner with friends and they dont know about treatment so we have had to be 'late' (terrible traffic!!).

you'll soon be an old pro at the injections and wont think anything of injecting in odd places (like the car near a restaurant!!) Good luck x


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

I did mine at 10.30-11pm at night just in case we did go out, I wasn't told that I had to do it earlier.


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

6pm for me hunny x


----------



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you - she didn't really give any suggestions on timing so I really appreciate your input   

Soooo exciting - it all suddenly feels so real x x x x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

how exciting good luck to you hun xx


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been thinking about this, I start Buserelin tomorrow and thought maybe the best time was about 10pm just in case I had to go out. Reading what you are all saying, perhaps I should do it by 8..and take it with me if I go out. That's why it comes with a handy case, easy to carry!


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello there... I take mine at around 10 pm each night... that way if I have plans after work I can still make it at home in time... I think as long as you take it same time everyday its fine

I know someone who takes theirs in the morning, but I would rather not rush the process so I prefer to do it at night.

Good luck and hope it all leads to a bundle of joy!!!


----------



## Daisyxxx (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone

I was going to ask this question. I was going to do around 10pm as well in case my trains are delayed or I'm stuck at work (although I don't want to stay late during my tx if it can be helped!). If I know I have to rush home to take it will stress me out! 

Does it need to stay in the fridge at all times i.e. until you take it?

xx


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Daisy - buserelin doesn't need to be kept in the fride, so I am told, maybe check that though as I could be wrong, different clinics etc. The Ovitrelle and Gonal F go in the fridge for me according to the letters I have


----------



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats what we've been told too Doofuz - our D/R stuff is just stored with the needles etc x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
As long as you take it roughly same time give or take 5-10 mins it doesnt matter
The gonal-f (as far as a I am aware) has to be injected in the evening
I am injecting buserelin at 845pm each night.
I am on Day 9 and so far no side effects!"

X


----------

